# Anyone got an opinion of an MDX?



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

So the replacement BMW fell through and I've been reconsidering the purchase of a 2014 Acura MDX WHICH QUALIFIES FOR ALL 5 platforms here in Memphis... Anyone have an opinion or input on reliability? 

Finally got the old car paid off today from insurance plus a nice check for the difference... And about ready to finalize this mess...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I thought you were going to get a Prius... :whistling:



Dekero said:


> 2014 Acura MDX WHICH QUALIFIES FOR ALL 5 platforms here in Memphis...


You sure about that? Below is Memphis requirement for Comfort.

*Eligible vehicle models*

Acura - ILX, MDX, RDX, RLX, TLX, ZDX - *all vehicle year 2015 or newer*

https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/memphis/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I thought you were going to get a Prius... :whistling:
> 
> You sure about that? Below is Memphis requirement for Comfort.
> 
> ...


Memphis comfort doesn't matter to me... Only lux Lyft and reg and xl on both...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Memphis comfort doesn't matter to me... Only lux Lyft and reg and xl on both...


Alrighty, then... I guess I misunderstood what the definition of "ALL 5 platforms" was.  You'll age out of Lyft Lux next year with that, though.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Alrighty, then... I guess I misunderstood what the definition of "ALL 5 platforms" was.  You'll age out of Lyft Lux next year with that, though.


Grandfathered in.... Just like my 2012 BMW was....


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You will not like the MDX the way it drives compared to your old BMW.
Get something that suits your driving style.

Besides that white BMW was what Jeremy Clarkson would call a "Hairdressers Car"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Come on man... A lowly Acura? Why not spring for an X7 while you're at it. You're swimming in dough now, anyway.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

You sure about that? Below is Memphis requirement for Comfort.

*Eligible vehicle models*

Acura - ILX, MDX, RDX, RLX, TLX, ZDX - *all vehicle year 2015 or newer*

https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/memphis/vehicle-requirements/[/QUOTE]

When I click on that link, it only takes me to a page where it details the vehicle requirements. It doesn't list the actual vehicles that are eligible. I'm not questioning your research, I'm just wanting to know if there is something left out of that link?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

R D X


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> You sure about that? Below is Memphis requirement for Comfort.
> 
> *Eligible vehicle models*
> 
> ...


When I click on that link, it only takes me to a page where it details the vehicle requirements. It doesn't list the actual vehicles that are eligible. I'm not questioning your research, I'm just wanting to know if there is something left out of that link?
[/QUOTE]

Click the vehicle requirements link under Comfort. But I guess it doesn't matter since I guess OP is grandfathered in to ant in what ever year car he chooses, or something like that. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> When I click on that link, it only takes me to a page where it details the vehicle requirements. It doesn't list the actual vehicles that are eligible. I'm not questioning your research, I'm just wanting to know if there is something left out of that link?


Click the vehicle requirements link under Comfort. But I guess it doesn't matter since I guess OP is grandfathered in to ant in what ever year car he chooses, or something like that. &#129335;‍♂
[/QUOTE]
Or OP doesn't care for comfort requests....not paying. Another 5-10k just to qualify for .30 more a mile on a good day...


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> When I click on that link, it only takes me to a page where it details the vehicle requirements. It doesn't list the actual vehicles that are eligible. I'm not questioning your research, I'm just wanting to know if there is something left out of that link?


Click the vehicle requirements link under Comfort. But I guess it doesn't matter since I guess OP is grandfathered in to ant in what ever year car he chooses, or something like that. &#129335;‍♂
[/QUOTE]
Got it! Thanks! I don't see vehicle requirements under UberX. Is there a list for this anywhere?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Got it! Thanks! I don't see vehicle requirements under UberX. Is there a list for this anywhere?


https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/indianapolis/vehicle-requirements/
*UberX*
Most newer cars qualify to drive with UberX, the most popular vehicle option for riders.
Please note that subcompact vehicles may not be eligible for all incentives.*
Additional requirements

4-door vehicle with independently opening passenger doors
Have 5 factory-installed seats and seat belts
Working windows and air conditioning
No vans, box trucks, or similar vehicles
No taxi cabs, government cars, or other marked vehicles
No salvaged or rebuilt vehicles
No aftermarket seating modifications, such as installed seats, seat belts, or BedRyder systems


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/indianapolis/vehicle-requirements/
> *UberX*
> Most newer cars qualify to drive with UberX, the most popular vehicle option for riders.
> Please note that subcompact vehicles may not be eligible for all incentives.*
> ...


Yes, I know this part. I'm talking about which vehicles are eligible. Model and make. The link above doesn't list it like it does for Comfort is all I'm saying. Thanks though.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

It was better in the 80's when it was just ecstasy, now it has too many bad ingredients.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I know this part. I'm talking about which vehicles are eligible. Model and make. The link above doesn't list it like it does for Comfort is all I'm saying. Thanks though.


The only requirements are the ones listed. There is no list of eligible vehicles like in Comfort, Select etc.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Well I took Tom's advice and went with a BMW instead.... 2015 x5


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Mdx is good overall. Some 17s had a transmission jerk issue but I believe acura has a fix now. 3rd row is a little tighter than the competition but will get the job done. In my market (atlanta) his mdx will handle lyft,lyft xl, lux. On uber its x, comfort, xl, and select until 7/31. Hope that helps


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Well I took Tom's advice and went with a BMW instead.... 2015 x5
> View attachment 418204
> View attachment 418205


Whoa!  Third row?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Whoa!  Third row?


Yep, couldn't pass it up got a great deal on it at 17,500.... W 77k so its perfect for rideshare... but let me just say.... It's no 7 series....lol


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Dekero said:


> So the replacement BMW fell through and I've been reconsidering the purchase of a 2014 Acura MDX WHICH QUALIFIES FOR ALL 5 platforms here in Memphis... Anyone have an opinion or input on reliability?
> 
> Finally got the old car paid off today from insurance plus a nice check for the difference... And about ready to finalize this mess...


 We work on them here at the shop but it's mainly only maintenance they rarely break down.
The biggest problem that we've seen is the valves get too tight overtime then they throw a check engine light with a PO 300 misfire code and a slight idle miss.
But that doesn't happen till around 100,000 mile mark.
But that just requires a valve adjustment to fix, other than that nothing.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Third row pax will be throwing big tips your way. :roflmao:


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Seems a nice car but a Lexus RX would be more reliable but the MDX is much more reliable then the BMW/Audi/Mercedes cars so its fine to buy if you do not like the RX


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Dekero said:


> * a 2014 Acura MDX WHICH QUALIFIES FOR ALL 5 platforms here in Memphis*.


It qualifies your ass! A 2014 MDX is a X, XL & POOL vehicle. It doesn't even qualify for Comfort.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

VictorD said:


> It qualifies your ass! A 2014 MDX is a X, XL & POOL vehicle. It doesn't even qualify for Comfort.


Hey dipshyt.... When you move to Memphis let me know.... Until then since you don't know shyt... Shut up... We don't even have pool here putz... Thx for your input.... Yeah right. Get a life.


----------

